# The true gratitude toward the art of fish keeping.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you ever wondered that. What should the true gratitude toward the art of fish keeping should be? Have you ever considered what will effect on that? I've just read some news and what I see from some "experts" in fish keeping really do...
I've read about a story of a man who had nearly $300 000 spent for about 40 fish of some really "rare" kind. And another, who had a same ammonut of money spent for half of those fish from that guy. And some even sold his own house for some juveniles... Those are the stories of somebody considered as fish lovers in VN. The point here is that. Are those fish worhty ebough for tose big money? How do they enjoy having such valuable fish? 
I really think that we don't need to be a bilionare to enjoy this hobby. The real point here is our love for the fish, for the hobby.
But, infortunately, those stories are printed at the beginning of an article, in which the leaders, the admins of the Aquarium Fish Club waht to strengthen, to poularitize such hobby. What do you think. Somebody wants to start off with this hobby and read the articles. What should they think won't they think that this hibby's gonna be costly? Wont all of the readers find this something really expensize, unreachable? Why don't they just guide to something basic, some simple beauty? Some real fun in this thing? 
Also, what I discovered is that there's 1 mil fish keepers in the whole country, in which, 10% are experts. I dunn really know what kind of experts... ? Books in the bookstores are worthless, written about something that's unnececcesary; why don't they just guide the beginners to something truely basic? Why do I always short of equipment? Why the market place of ornametal fish in VN is unbalanced? Is it just that the hobby is weak, the leaders are not practical enough?
I really really want to let them (the leaders) know about my points of view. But it seems there's no way.
What do you think?
Thanks for your reading,
Nam


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its amazing that even those that are experts do not consider themselves one. I guess it it that old theory. The more you know, The more you know that you dont know.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I really think these guys should try putting them into the normal people's positions....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

what kind of fish did they spend all that money on?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm.. some Arawana or Koi. With special markings or anything!...


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Nam,

Is there no way for you to contact the people that wrote this article? Why don't you write a letter to the people that wrote the article, and explain what you think is wrong with it. Try to convince them to try and make the hobby appealing to everyone, and not just the rich. I think you definitely should let them know of your opinion.

I don't know how things like this work in Vietnam, though, so I don't know what advice to offer you. In the U.S., there are ways for everyone to be heard if they try hard enough, but I know it's not like this in some other countries. I wish you luck, don't give up!

-Flynn


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

amazing what people will do these days


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

chek out link below if 300$ is a lot for a fish :mrgreen: 

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12846&hl=snow


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nam,
> 
> ...


Thanks Flynn, and everybody! 
I tried writting a feedback to another newspaper and let me see if it's accepeted by the editors. But I think it's hard..
He he, the leaders here have 1 common feature: They will never listen  If I have a chnce. I'll try creating an eBook (once I have enough knowledge) and guide them to the very basic steps. But it may be for years more..


----------

